

Bacteria that incorporate arsenic into their DNA - dfrankow
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=12295371

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Choose your news source for this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962894> \- go.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962893> \- nytimes.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962846> \- nature.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962696> \- longislandpress.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962386> \- gizmodo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962200> \- gizmodo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962110> \- google.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957823> \- skymania.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953228> \- kottke.org

